# My Stihl has no spark



## golfandwoodnut (Jun 21, 2010)

I was a little shocked (or I wish the saw was) when my relatively new Stihl 390 stopped working yesterday.  I hit the compression button, pulled a few times, got the first kick in, then moved the start button up.  It started up as usual then sputtered out.  I hurt my elbow trying to start it afterwards.  Gave it a day to sit thinking it was flooded. Checked the plug for spark, and no spark.  I guess it will be under warranty so I am taking it back.  Any ideas on what it is? Ignition or something.  I am a little surprised it died this soon, about 9 months.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 21, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I was a little shocked (or I wish the saw was) when my relatively new Stihl 390 stopped working yesterday.  I hit the compression button, pulled a few times, got the first kick in, then moved the start button up.  It started up as usual then sputtered out.  I hurt my elbow trying to start it afterwards.  Gave it a day to sit thinking it was flooded. Checked the plug for spark, and no spark.  I guess it will be under warranty so I am taking it back.  Any ideas on what it is? Ignition or something.  I am a little surprised it died this soon, about 9 months.



On mine I might have to hit the compression button a couple of times if it does not start the first time or even after it farts then it usually takes off.

Is your air filter set for summer or winter also did you change the spark plug then look to see if it had spark.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Jun 21, 2010)

Easy take it back...lol Lose wire be my first guess


----------



## oilstinks (Jun 21, 2010)

plug change, check kill switch then coil in that order is what i do. It gotta be one of those three unless plug wire is broke.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jun 22, 2010)

I figured it was under warranty so I wasn't going do alot of research.  Unfortuneatly the main mechanic at this store was on vacation and the other guy was afraid to touch it.  There are alot of other Stihl dealers around but figured I would leave it where I bought it and just use my old Husqvarna for now.  I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 22, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I figured it was under warranty so I wasn't going do alot of research.  Unfortuneatly the main mechanic at this store was on vacation and the other guy was afraid to touch it.  There are alot of other Stihl dealers around but figured I would leave it where I bought it and just use my old Husqvarna for now.  I will let you know what I find out.



Do you need some help with that hardwood? :coolgrin: 

Zap


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Zap, you are welcome to come down, I have plenty to go around.  But from I have seen you got plently too! :coolsmile:


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 22, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> Hi Zap, you are welcome to come down, I have plenty to go around.  But from I have seen you got plently too! :coolsmile:



Yes, after I get done in the area I've been working in (nice & flat) it's off bucking up some beech thats down on the side of a hill. I've been holding off on the walleye fishing because they still are not hitting good but we did take the boat out last night for the first time.

zap


----------



## webie (Jun 25, 2010)

Change the plug , My 360 did the same thing , thought there was a problem with the ignition system . This happened right after it was new . I actually took the plug out couldnt see a spark and put it in another saw and it fired up , I put a new plug in the 360 and it was fine , well loaded up with oil but fine , I  have no clue why I couldnt get it to spark .


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got a call from the stihl repair shop.  He said a wire was lose on the coil,  no big deal, but strange how that happened.  He said it was on but not making a good connection.


----------



## webie (Jun 26, 2010)

That just doesnt seem right but i am no expert . I certainly would give the saw a shake down to make sure its all up to snuff . Thats the plus about warranty .


----------

